# Estação Meteorológica - Pedra Bela, Gerês



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2010 às 14:04)

Boa tarde, mais uma vez e como ja vai sendo habito decidi fazer as malas e seguir rumo ao geres chegado deparei-me com a extensa area ardida felizmente longe da mata de albergaria mas continuando o meu caminho encontrei isto: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

alguem sabe se os dados estaram online???


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2010 às 14:11)

Excelente descoberta.

Mas é mais um caso de uma estação _meteomato_


----------



## Zerrui (10 Set 2010 às 22:12)

Olá Charlie Moreira: meteoro+logia=meteorologia (Aristóteles criou esta designação).
Zerrui


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 22:24)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá Charlie Moreira: meteoro+logia=meteorologia (Aristóteles criou esta designação).
> Zerrui



O erro foi meu ao mudar o nome do tópico.
Obrigado!

--------------

Aliás, estive a ver e eu afinal só acrescentei o "- Pedra Bela, Gerês".
De qualquer forma, foi erro meu não ter corrigido o erro ortográfico, quando acrescentei o local da estação.


----------

